# Potential Show Prospects... Which One Is Built Nicer?



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

I'd just like some opinions on which mare you think has better conformation (for the western all around). They are both 3 yr olds.

They both cost about the same, have nice bloodlines, and are nice movers. I will obviously base my opinion on health, suitability, and personality, but I would like to take Confo into consideration also. All opinions welcome.

Not sure how to attach photos on here so here's a direct link photo: https://s27.postimg.org/j3li5hj6r/Full_Size_Render.jpg


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The first is the better built. She's pretty darn downhill but otherwise I like her build. The second horse has an odd neck and weak front legs and gooserumped


----------



## Msail (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm certainly no expert, but things that really stand out to me: I dislike the back legs on the first horse, looks sickle hocked. However I like her rump better than the second horse. Horse #2's hip seems extra pointy so the croup/dock area looks more slanted instead of round. I like the first horse's chest a lot better than the second one's as well, but with that said the second horse appears less downhill to me. I personally prefer more "uphill" horses but if I were to choose between the two I would definitely pick the first horse. I'm sure more experienced members could weigh in a bit better


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> The first is the better built. She's pretty darn downhill but otherwise I like her build. The second horse has an odd neck and weak front legs and gooserumped


For the first horse: I noticed that too. I am not too scared of a downhill horse, but I will say in her other photos it doesn't look as bad. 
For the second horse: I will also say that is an awkward photo of her neck. In other photos it does not look awkward at all. I think these photos of her are a tad old. 
@Msail I thought I saw something a tad off on the first horse's back legs too. I will check on the sickle hocks for myself when I go for a visit. 
I don't plan to breed ever, so I am mainly concerned with "sturdy" and "useful". 
Thanks you two!


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Here's another pic of the first mare:
https://s30.postimg.org/ihnj3s04x/15621762_10209501116859797_30842545043761526_n.jpg

To me her neck ties in low. I definitely see the sickle hock and she has sharp withers (which probably really isn't a fault but it makes bareback riding a bit uncomfortable..) Other than that I think she's decently proportionate and cute. But I am wary of the sickle hocks. Anybody have info on long-term problems from sickle hocks?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I would choose the first mare over the second. At 3 she may even up a bit more. What would concern me is whether or not she's club footed in the front especially on the right side. It very well could be the sand causing the foot to look that upright. Are you going to go see them in person?


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> I would choose the first mare over the second. At 3 she may even up a bit more. What would concern me is whether or not she's club footed in the front especially on the right side. It very well could be the sand causing the foot to look that upright. Are you going to go see them in person?


Yes I will check on that when I go for a visit next week.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For your show needs, the first horse. The second horse will never carry himself low & slow.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

waresbear said:


> For your show needs, the first horse. The second horse will never carry himself low & slow.


Thanks for your input! 

I liked the second horse in the first place because I know the breeder, have watched her grow up and know her history. She also has some cool bloodlines (I'm a fan of Pure Dynamic babies and that's on her maternal side. Diesel Only is her sire.). I know build means more than bloodlines, but that's what struck my attention in the first place. She is actually a nice mover. She won some futurities in LL I believe. I definitely think the photo is taken from an awkwardly low angle, but do I know she has a weird rump and some scrawny lookin legs no doubt.

The first mare I don't know a whole lot about, just that she's quiet, healthy, started, and in my price range. She's got One Hot Krymsun on her maternal side and Potential Investment on paternal side. I really like the OHK but a lot of his babies seem to have funny looking back legs, which seems to be the case here too.  I don't know a whole lot about Potential Investment other than he is in the NSBA hall of fame. I'm really excited to meet her!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

That second horse just looks odd O.O

When both horses have conformational concerns, perhaps you're better off looking for a different one?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm with the majority, I like the 1st one better than the 2nd. That said, at 3 y.o., I wouldn't be real concerned about downhill build because she looks like she was butt high in that first pic and will probably grow quite a bit more before she's 5. Love One Hot Krymsun and was very sad to hear he had passed. For the kind of riding you want to do, #1 is the better choice (on papers alone). 

I'd be interested to see more pics of them when you go out to visit as well as your overall impression of their personalities, demeanor and temper.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

As far as conformation goes, I would choose the first horse. 

I'm not too worried about sickle hocks. They don't seem to bother most horses. You just have to take extra time to really train them to square up nice (to hide it) if you are doing halter classes.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

i actually like the second horse better, inspite of the goose rump
She looks like she would be a better mover> Definately watch them move,when you go to see them.
I would expect horse one to be a heavy mover


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Smilie said:


> i actually like the second horse better, inspite of the goose rump
> She looks like she would be a better mover> Definately watch them move,when you go to see them.
> I would expect horse one to be a heavy mover


Interesting! Yeah, she's a pretty mover I think. I don't have a great eye for that stuff but she gets up under herself nicely. I'm asked for better confo photos so maybe some different angles would shed some new light on her. 
The first horse I think is a little heavy on the forehand but she has really nice reach and I think with some conditioning could be a really pretty mover as well. She has a little less training than horse number 2.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Tracer said:


> That second horse just looks odd O.O
> 
> When both horses have conformational concerns, perhaps you're better off looking for a different one?


Good question! Well, I have been in the market for a show horse for a year now. I have tried several different horses, many with much better conformation and bloodlines, but none "wowed" me. One was a cribber, another wasn't started, another was a deadhead, another had nightmarish hooves, another had a crabby personality, another was very reactive, another seemed just plain unintelligent. I'm picky with personality. I tend to click with goofy, affectionate, bright horses. That's why I'm down to these two. 
I also don't think either of these horses have flaws that will hinder soundness down the road.
1st horse struck me because I can just tell by the videos of her groundwork and stuff that she is a sweetheart, and has nice movement and despite the sickle hocks, overall fairly good conformation.
2nd horse I have watched grow up and she has a heck of a personality. Super sweet, curious, honest, trainable. Great disposition. That's why she made my short list! I am getting more recent conformation pics soon, so I will post those and see if they change anything. There are so many deadhead pleasure horses out there, and so many have had their legs rode off by the time they're 3. Both of these horses were not ridden until their 3 year old year.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Spec said:


> Here's another pic of the first mare:
> https://s30.postimg.org/ihnj3s04x/15621762_10209501116859797_30842545043761526_n.jpg
> 
> To me her neck ties in low. I definitely see the sickle hock and she has sharp withers (which probably really isn't a fault but it makes bareback riding a bit uncomfortable..) Other than that I think she's decently proportionate and cute. But I am wary of the sickle hocks. Anybody have info on long-term problems from sickle hocks?


My best friend's QH mare has pretty prominent sickle hocks. She turned 14 this year and has been used as a barrel horse and trail horse. She has zero problems with them. 

I think WEAK hocks are more of an issue than SICKLE hocks. They're not mutually exclusive, so be sure to watch her move and see if you think her hocks look weak. To me, they don't. In fact, she's built very similarly to my best friend's mare, just with a shorter back. What's her breeding like?


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What's her breeding like?


One Hot Krymsun and Potential Investment!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Spec said:


> One Hot Krymsun and Potential Investment!


How close up, in her pedigree?
That is another factor I would check, far as those two mares. I always liked proven performance blood right up close.
Can you post their papers?
Far as those sickle hocks, it is slight, so should be okay, although, as you know, western pl horses use their hocks hard
I agree that mind is very important. Far as all around, I know of several horses on my local App circuit, that would not halter, yet clean up in performance and showmanship
I don't like a three year old to be heavy in body already,plus she has a neck that ties in low


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the minds on the Dynamic Deluxe horses, much more then that of those of One Hot Krymsun , but of course, that is in general, and there are always exceptions


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Smilie said:


> I like the minds on the Dynamic Deluxe horses, much more then that of those of One Hot Krymsun , but of course, that is in general, and there are always exceptions


The first mare is by Watch my potential (so potential investment is her grandsire)... And her dam is by OHK so he's her grandsire. She also has ZCC and ZPB on there, but further back. 

The second mare is by Diesel Only (who has Gucci Only/Invitation Only and Good Version on there)
Diesel Only Quarter Horse
Her dam is by Dynamic In The Dark, out of a Sonny Dee Bar mare.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I like Invitation Only horses also, thus my choice, on pedigree alone, would be the second horse
I had an Appaloosa stallion, by the AQHA pleasure horse, Three dimension Zip (Zippo Pat Bars X Dynamic Deluxe ) A very nice minded stallion, that I bred, but had to put down , due to cancer. Due to navel ill complications, he was never riding sound, and I only got one foal crop out of him, but those babies practically trained themselves!
Lots of nice pleasure blood in that stallion's pedigree, JMO!
Second mare,s whithers also tie into her back better


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

I agree, I really like her mind! She's got an innocent curiosity about her that I appreciate. She may be an ugly duckling but something about me still doesn't want to count her out. Do you think she had conformational flaws that would be detrimental to her soundness or performance down the road?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Not really from those pictures, but could you post some new ones


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes I am waiting on fresh ones from the owner


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Smilie said:


> Not really from those pictures, but could you post some new ones


So no new photos yet (which I expected because of the holidays) but here's a few more photos from last spring and the last one is from when she was a yearling.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Basically, I like her. Can't tell with front feet pic, as can't see how she is standing, far as correctness or otherwise. Get her to send you typical conformation type pictures. Complete front and hind view,plus both sides


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Finally got my hands on new pics!!


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Smilie said:


> Basically, I like her. Can't tell with front feet pic, as can't see how she is standing, far as correctness or otherwise. Get her to send you typical conformation type pictures. Complete front and hind view,plus both sides


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> I would choose the first mare over the second. At 3 she may even up a bit more. What would concern me is whether or not she's club footed in the front especially on the right side. It very well could be the sand causing the foot to look that upright. Are you going to go see them in person?


Just got back from meeting her (the first horse) Great news! She's not club footed, she actually has nice solid shaped hooves which I was pleased with. She is also not sickle hocked from what I could notice, and I looked pretty hard several times! I'll attach a pic for proof lol! My DH says he has a "gut feeling" about her and so do I... the mare and I pretty much hit it off. She was such a fun, laid back ride considering she's so young. And she is also probably one of the most affectionate horses I've ever met. I'm excited about her!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

After seeing additional pics of second mare I'd pass her hind end is scary :eek_color: both leg set & steep croup. First mare would be my pick. My pleasure gelding is OHK bred so have weakness too , lol


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

paintedpastures said:


> After seeing additional pics of second mare I'd pass her hind end is scary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what my trainer has told me too. I am going with the first mare! I absolutely loved her sweet personality and considering she doesn't even have 90 days, she is extremely quiet and I feel comfortable finishing her myself. I rode her for over an hour. She Is the agreeable, "no nonsense" type. Extremely calm and level headed. She does have high withers but that isn't enough to turn me off considering everything else about her is right on. She's exactly what I've been looking for all year! Making an offer on her today I'll post more pics when I get her home


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree that the new pictures of the second horse, makes her look completely different, and not even close to former pictures
Pictures are still not good conformation pictures, but show enough, that I agree it was a good idea to pass on her Her former good points are gone, and her faults are accentuated, esp when it comes to her back end


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

It's official! "Indy" is my new girl! Pending a clean vet check of course, but I'm pretty sure she'll pass considering she's been very lightly ridden and she's a 3 year old with solid conformation. Even negotiated a very fair price considering I'd have to buy a new saddle to accommodate her high withers. I'm so excited to bring her home to meet my boys!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hope all goes well. New pictures once you get her home are a must you know!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats! I like her. I bet she'll get her butt in the ground


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!! She does have a nice little stop.. Not sure if any of her close relatives have ever seen a cow, but a little cow work for fun might be in our future! Ha! 
Took a couple more pics today.. ya know her neck doesn't seem to tie in all that low in person to me. But I could be seeing her through rose colored glasses now


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Update: She did great on her PPE! The vet sounded like one of those 'WP haters' so it meant something to me when he said he really liked her build and movement. He didn't mention any confo flaws, he thought she was very clean, but I asked about the sickle hock anyway. He said it was slight enough that it wouldn't worry him at all. He thought she was a real gem because she endured the lengthy exam being poked and prodded without batting an eye. She is settling in very nicely at my barn, eating and drinking and not seeming too phased by it all. I'm glad it all has worked out!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

:happydance:_*CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:

*Enjoy your "new" horse and all the pleasures it brings to you owning her!!
:runninghorse2:...
_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on your new girl! <3


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

@horselovinguy @Zexious @COWCHICK77 Thanks so much!!


----------

